# Solid, Simple, Powerful. Router Lift Not Required (Really!).



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the review, I have this router and concur that it is awesome and lives up to Milwaukee's slogan "Nothing but Heavy Duty" 
It's a great under the table router with easy height adjustment that is more than adequate for most users. It is powerful and surprisingly quiet, they don't make them (other brands) like this one anymore. IMO Milwaukee is the most underrated tool manufacturer out there, all their stuff if first class and heavy duty. Would buy one again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Good review. I'd hate to drop my motor each time I made a bit change, however. It's heavy and difficult to access in a dust enclosure. Hard to beat my PRLv2 lift for this, especially with the quick height wrench.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice review.
Does the collet extend far enough above the table to change the bits topside? From your review it sounds like no?
Just curious. I could live without my Freud FT1700 above-the-table adjustments if I had to, because the knobs and levers are easy to reach below as well. What I wouldn't want to give up is the collet that extends nice and high so you can get a wrench on it.

Thanks for the nice review, and I am glad your router is working so well for you.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow…what a router. And my heavy duty Bosch I've used for the last three years, the collet lock cracked, just as you said. I like the twin wrench system better any day. Thanks for the review, I may have to look into this one.


----------



## MetallurgyNerd (Feb 11, 2013)

@pintodeluxe:

When I raise the router as high as it will go in the supplied base only one collet nut is above the table. I guess you could reach under the table with one wrench and work the other from the top, but that sounds obnoxiously awkward. That's why I just drop the motor. It really is quick and easy. Of course, mine is not mounted in a confined dust collection cabinet, it just hangs out in the open under a table saw extension where it's easy to get to.

@Cosmicsniper:

I could see how dropping the motor for bit changes would suck if it was mounted in a cramped dust enclosure. Hadn't thought of that. If I ever did decide to get an after-market router lift, a quick-lift mechanism would be a MUST for me. None of this spinning a little wheel a bazillion times to raise it up to full height. The PRLv2 would likely be my first choice.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I have this same router, also in a PRLV2 lift. GREAT motor!

The threaded base is plenty usable, but the lift really is helpful. Good lifts have coarse and fine adjustments. There's no need to crank the router out and back in to change the bit. With the PRL (or Kreg), it's a 1/2 turn and a push, and you're in and out.

The bigger the bit, the more of a PITA it is to remove and replace the motor, especially without hitting the bit against the mount. Also, some tables are harder to get to the bit from below than others, and others don't have enough room to completely remove and replace the motor with a bit installed.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

You said it yourself in the review… this isn't a substitute for a router lift.

When I acquired my router table, I bit the bullet and bought a Woodpecker QuickLift. I actually spent more on the router lift than I did on the brand-new DeWalt router I put in it. I have never regretted it. Bit changes happen above the table, it is easy to dial in thousandths of height change and I can't tell you the last time I had the door open on the router cavity.

It doesn't have anything to do with production - working with the router table the way you describe sounds like a PITA!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I use to change my bits the old fashion way, got tired of bending down and taking the router out. I have this one and love it. But my Triton 3 1/4 HP lives in the table and with them there is not need to buy a lift. You can chage all the bits and adjust the height from the top, never removing it from the table. 
Thx for the review and Welcome to LJ's


----------



## Lawseeker (Feb 14, 2013)

Good review. Your perspective is helpful and you were clear about how you use the router. I agree, Milwaukee makes great tools. I have several of their smaller cordless and corded tools. All have been excellent. I am looking at purchasing a Milwaukee Router 5616-24. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## mack1946 (Aug 31, 2012)

Everything said is true about the miwaukee router. Except after 2 years my adjustment knob quit working. You could hardly turn it and when you did the router would drop right back down to where it was at the begining. Milwaukee repaired it @ no cost. But get this they said it was an item not under warranty but they would repair it has a good-will one time. they stated it was worn to the point of failure, not defective: worn depth knob. Friends I barely ever used it. It sat in my Incra router table most of the time used only on occasion when I made a few cornor dovetails. I used my porter cable router 90% of the time. I think its funny how they quickly pointed out it wasn't defective. So just be-ware.


----------



## bobsen (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm just a tad late to the party here. The original post was in 2013 but I have some comments.

I've used the Milwaukee 5625-20 for years now and only in a router table. The handles were removed the day I got it. It's a real wokhorse and loafs through demanding tasks like raised panels. I always change bits above the table. I got an offset 1-1/8" collet wrench at Woodcraft to secure the bottom nut and the top nut is easily accessible.

My router motor too started to pop down when raising it unless I supported it with my hand from below. I just ordered a replacement release button from eRelacement Parts (part# 42-42-0126, $2.99 + shipping). This is what engages the acme-threaded raising rod. My release button appears worn and I feel this will solve my problem but I have not yet received it. I'll post again with the verdict.


----------

